# Sodastream hack for mini regulator... ?



## BDC (21/2/16)

Hi all,

I've been looking at ways I could adapt a mini regulator or keg charger designed for the small threaded CO2 bulbs (i.e. 16g) to accept a SodaStream bottle for my portable setup.

A bit of research unconvered that the threaded CO2 bulbs use a 3/8" 24 UNF thread. After hunting around for a while I discovered that the "3/8 O-Ring" connections used with scuba diving regulators have exactly the same thread specs (3/8" 24 UNF). "Low Pressure" scuba regulator gear is rated up to 250psi so this should more than cater to our portable kegging needs (the Leland tops out at 30psi).

I then managed to find a 1/4" NPT female to 3/8" male adapter in a scuba diving store:
http://www.coralseascuba.com/adapter-1-4-npt-3-8-scuba-diving-octo-hose-2nd-stage-a271/

This should screw in snugly to any regulators / chargers able to accept the CO2 bulbs.

Something like this will get us from the Type 30 thread to a 1/4" NPT male thread to screw into the above adapter:
http://kegking.com.au/misc-plumbing-fittings/gas-fittings/type-30-1-4inch-thread-nut-stem-for-mkii-reg.html

And any of the Aussie "SodaStream adapters" out there will give us the Type 30 thread out of a Soda Stream bottle:
http://kegking.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-adapter.html

This set up should make it possible to allow connection of a sodastream bottle to any mini regulator for the co2 bulbs. Sure we've added some weight and size, but it's still way more portable and easier to stow away than dragging along a beastly full-sized regulator.

Does anyone see any glaring issues with this?

If not, anyone interested in doing a group buy, and how should I go about setting one up? (newbie!).

The scuba adapter is not cheap to buy as a single unit due to shipping. But there is a sweet spot for shipping at 10 units.
10 units = US$69.90 + US$33.75 shipping = US$103.65
That's US$10.37 per unit (AU$15-16 once we are rorted on the exchange) to get them shipped to an address in Australia.
Then there's the obvious matter of distribution for anyone unable to collect from me. I'm in Northmead (Parra / Hills District).

Concerns? Comments? Interest? What next?

Also does anyone around these parts scuba dive and can maybe find something like this locally?


----------



## waggastew (21/2/16)

I use a SSbottle, KK Sodastream adapter and KK mini Reg on my portable setup, all about as small as you can get without using bulbs. 

Not sure of advantage of using bulb type charger/regs? Are they smaller?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/2/16)

Soda stream bulbs run at about 800PSI or more (fluctuates with ambient temp changes), so the adaptor you mention won't work. The 30PSI is the outlet pressure so on the downstream low pressure side of the regulator not the upstream where we need the adaptor.


----------



## BDC (21/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Soda stream bulbs run at about 800PSI or more (fluctuates with ambient temp changes), so the adaptor you mention won't work. The 30PSI is the outlet pressure so on the downstream low pressure side of the regulator not the upstream where we need the adaptor.


Ah - bugger. Back to the drawing board. There are others out there which might be high pressure (at least 3500 psi in scuba terms) but the shipping prices from USA are extortionate on these little items.




waggastew said:


> I use a SSbottle, KK Sodastream adapter and KK mini Reg on my portable setup, all about as small as you can get without using bulbs.
> 
> Not sure of advantage of using bulb type charger/regs? Are they smaller?


Hi Waggastew - the idea is to provide the flexibility to switch between bulbs and SodaStream for a portable setup as / when required (i.e. take some bulbs as a backup, or maybe SodaStream is empty but you have some bulbs lying around) - providing a bit of an "all in one" solution.


----------



## waggastew (21/2/16)

Hi Waggastew - the idea is to provide the flexibility to switch between bulbs and SodaStream for a portable setup as / when required (i.e. take some bulbs as a backup, or maybe SodaStream is empty but you have some bulbs lying around) - providing a bit of an "all in one" solution.

Gotcha, backup is always a good idea. I actually have a spare SS bottle which I always bring. Extra stuff to pack but the bottles have a habit of running out mid-boys weekend!


----------



## takai (21/2/16)

What pressure do the bulbs rate at? Are you sure the reg input can take the 800-1000psi (no matter the adaptor)?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/2/16)

CO2 under pressure is always going to be in that range, so yes all regulators would have to be rated for such pressures.

EDIT: Because to store the CO2 it is pressurised into liquid/gas equilibrium.


----------



## Frothy1 (13/7/16)

Has anyone used one of these Mini single gauge reg's


Because Ive got 2 beer kegs and a soda keg I wanted to fit a soda stream bottle into the fridge with This adaptor


----------



## waggastew (13/7/16)

Frothy1 said:


> Has anyone used one of these Mini single gauge reg's
> 
> 
> Because Ive got 2 beer kegs and a soda keg I wanted to fit a soda stream bottle into the fridge with This adaptor


Yep, use them to push beer in my portable setups linked to a Sodastream. Work very well. Main issue is getting the adjustable pin in adaptor right, can take a bit of mucking about and some lost CO2 first time.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/7/16)

Also that reg does creep a little, but fine on a mobile kit.


----------



## Frothy1 (14/7/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Also that reg does creep a little, but fine on a mobile kit.




No worries, I'll be using it for Soda water water and its very forgiving if the pressure does creep.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

You probably want one of these instead:

https://www.kegland.com.au/mini-all-in-one-regulator-charger-with-prv.html


----------

